# Setting up Wireless router with FreeBSD



## slackbare (Mar 25, 2010)

Hello everyone, 
  I currently use FreeBSD as my Ethernet router which provides internet routing and is the gateway to 4 different networks on my network. I have 5 Ethernet cards 10/100/1000 1 connects to the modem provided by my business account isp and 4 are Ethernet split to other networks I use ip6fw and ipfw to do all of my firewall ruling and I also use natd to control any forwarding of any sort. I have one more pci slot left and I'm currently thinking of installing a wireless card on it and attempt to make it act as my wireless router as well. I been doing some research and some Google searches and have not found any decent "sense able" documentation explaining whether this is even possible with FreeBSD. I'm sure it can be possible. Can anyone lead me so some kind of direction or advice to whether it is or it is not possible to do so. If so I would like to make it a secure access point for my office use only. 

Thank you FreeBSD users 
FreeBSD the best of the bests with the power to serve!


----------



## Kiiski (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi

 If I understood your question right, it is possible.
I have FreeBSD which acts as gateway. Other computer is connected with ethernet cable and Playstation 3 connects wireless.

Handbook has section covering this, but I think it is little out of date for 8.0:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/network-wireless.html

Especially section "31.3.5 FreeBSD Host Access Points" might be what you're looking for.
Be sure to get wireless card which is capable to act as access point in FreeBSD.


----------

